# Fedora 32 ou 64b sur Core2duo ?



## Berthold (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour
j'ai installé Fedora 10 32 bits sur mon MacBook en signature. Or je lis, un peu par hasard, que sur un Core2duo, il vaut mieux installer la version 64bits  Y a-t-il un réel intérêt, ou cela dépend-il de l'utilisation de l'ordinateur ? La version 32 fonctionne bien pour l'instant, la version 64 gagnerait quoi ? En vitesse ? En stabilité ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2009)

Adresser plus de 4 Go. Un peu plus de perfs avec les applications codées en 64 bits. En fait, on peut se demander s'il y a un intérêt à rester en 32 bits quand l'OS et les pilotes existent en 64 bits.


----------

